# Using indoor lights outside?



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 2 indoor led spotlights that I plan I use outside. How do I accomplish this? 

I have had several thoughts including Tupperware, cyan wrap over a container. Nothing really seems like a great solution though. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We use indoor lights outdoors,weather permitting and using extension cords rated for outdoor use, but we also only have them out for one night. Are you considering having them outside for an extended period of time?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

If they will be hit with rain, sprinklers, or snow, you'll need to cover them. Sometimes the simplest solution is best. Tupperware with a clear plastic cover should do the trick.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The main thing with indoor lighting is that it is not ment to get wet (rain or snow). Use cords rated for outdoors and take the lights in at night just in case. Putting lights into something has its own hazards too. Lights get hot so be careful about putting them in plastic containers.


----------



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I should have been more specific.

The lights are LED and really don't put off much heat at all. It's only 3 watt spotlights.

I would like to leave the lights outside for about 2 weeks. 

I have good outdoor extension cords so that's set and an outdoor timer. Im going to check Walmart later today for some type of tupperware container that may work. If that doesn't work ill need to construct something I guess.


----------



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got back from Walmart and found http://i.imgur.com/Savx0.jpg . It's a clear plastic container with a screw lid. Perfect size for the LED spotlight I have. I put the coke bottle next to it for size comparison.

My question now is, how do I get my cable cord into the box without compromising my "weatherproofing". Im thinking of notching a small section of the threads on the plastic container. I should then be able to lay my cord in that notch and then screw the lid on. Thoughts?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You may not even have to use the lid. A piece of foil or plastic, stretched across the top, held in place by a rubber band or tape will keep the rain out. Also think of a way to secure the container to the ground so it won't blow away. You can also direct the light by lining part of the inside with foil.


----------

